# This is whats available in the UK



## Moreliaman (Aug 18, 2006)

well..............just a small selection !
I have removed prices because it was a trade price list!


COMMON LATIN NAME CF - captive farmed / CB -captive bred / WC - wild caught / LTC - long term captive (wild caught) 

AMPHIBIANS

ASIAN GIANT TOAD Bufo aspera WC 
JAVA TOAD Bufo melanostyx WC 
TOMATO FROGS Dyscophus guineti CB 
EUROPEAN GREEN TREE FROG (ADULTS) Hyla arborea LT 
CHUBBY/PAINTED BULLFROGS Kaloula pulchra WC 
WHITES TREE FROGS (GROWN ON) Litoria caerulea CB 
GOLDEN FLYING TREE FROG Polypedates leucomystax WC 
CANTABRIAN FIRE SALAMANDERS Salamandra salamandra bernadezi LT 
FIRE SALAMANDERS(N FRANCE) Salamandra s. terrestris LTC 
ALPINE NEWTS (FRENCH) Triturus alpestris alperstris 
CRESTED NEWTS (ITALIAN) Triturus carnifex LTC 
SOUTHERRN PYGMY MARBLED NEWTS Triturus pygmaeus LTC 

INVERTEBRATES

MALAGASAY PILL BUGS WC 
GIANT BROWN MILLIPEDES WC 
WHITE KNEE TARANTULA (SUB ADULT) Acanthoscurria sp CB 
GIANT BLACK MILLIPEDES Archispirostrenptus gigas CB 
BLUE PINKTOED TREE SPIDER(SPIDERLIN Avicularia versicolor CB 
DEATH HEAD COCROACHES Blaberous sp. CB RED KNEE TARANTULA(ADULT) Brachypelma smithii LTC 
TIGER RUMP DOPPLEGANGER 3INCH Cyclosternum fasciatus CB 
MALAYSIAN DEAD LEAF MANTIS Deroplatys lobata CB 
BORNEO STICK MANTIS (NYMPH) Euconomella sp. CB 
CHACO GOLDEN STRIPE KNEE(SPIDERLING Grammatostola aureostriata CB 
CHILLE ROSE (SPIDERLINGS) Grammatostola spatulata CB 
ASIAN HISSING SCORPION Heterometerous spinifer WC 
GIANT ASIAN MANTID Hierodula grandis CB 
SALMON PINK GOLIATH (2inch) Lasiodora parahybana CB 
EMPEROR SCORPION BABIES Pandinus imperata CB 
EMPEROR SCORPIONS Pandinus imperata WC 
TANZANIAN ORANGE 2 INCH Pterinochilus sp CB 
AFRICAN LINED MANTIDS Sphodromantid lineola CB 

LIZARDS

GREEN ANOLIS Anolis carolinensis WC 
YEMANESE CHAMELEON BABIES Chameleo calyptratus CB 
TEXAS COLLARED LIZARDS ADULTS Crotaphytus collaris WC 
ALBINO X TANGERINE LEOPARD GECKO Eublepharis macularis CB 
BLIZARD LEOPARD GECKO(baby) Eublepharis macularis CB 
LEOPARD GECKO(GROWN ON) Eublepharus macularis  CB 
PALM GECKOS Gecko vittatus WC 
GIANT INDONESIAN GECKO (GROWN ON) Gehyra vorax CF 
FAT TAILED GECKOS (BABY) Hemitheconix caudicinctus CB 
FAT TAIL ADULTS (BREEDING PAIR) Hemitheconix caudicinctus CB 
STRIPPED INDONESIAN WATER DRAGON Lophognathus temporalis WC 
SUNSKINKS Mabuya sp. WC 
BIG HEADED GECKO Paradura bastardi CF 
WATER DRAGONS (MEDIUM)IMP Physignathus coccincinus WC 
AUSTRALIAN WATER DRAGONS(med) Physignathus lesueuri CB 
BEARDED DRAGONS(babies) Pogona vitticeps CB 
BEARDED DRAGON (GROWN ON)VIMP Pogona vitticeps CB 
BLACK &amp; WHITE TEGUS (IMP) Tupinambis merianae CB 
BLACK &amp; WHITE TEGUS (YOUNGSTER) Tupinambis merianae CB 
BLACK &amp; WHITE TEGUS (SUB ADULT) Tupinambis merianae CB 
RED TEGUS Tupinambis rufuscens CB 
BOSC MONITORS (GROWN ON) Varanus exanthematicus CB 
BOSC MONITOR (YOUNGSTERS) Varanus exanthematicus CF 
TIMOR MONITORS Vranus timorensis CB 

SNAKES

COMMON BOA (BABIES) Boa constrictor CB 
COOKS TREE BOA (grown on babies) Corallus enhydris CB 
BAIRDS RAT SNAKE(GROWN ON) Elaphe bairdi CB 
JAPANESE RAT SNAKE (GROWN ON) Elaphe climacophora CB 
PASTEL MOTLEY CORNS(BABY) Elaphe guttata CB 
BLACK MOTLEY CORNS(BABIES) Elaphe guttata CB 
CAROLINA CORNS (ADULT) Elaphe guttata CB 
ANETHERISTIC CORN BLACK (BABIES) Elaphe guttata CB 
CAROLINA CORNS(BABIES) Elaphe guttata CB 
ZIG ZAG CAROLINA CORN (babies) Elaphe guttata CB 
SNOW CORNS (BABIES) Elaphe guttata CB 
AMELANISTIC CORNS BABIES Elaphe guttata CB 
TEXAS RATS (ADULT) Elaphe o. lindheimeri LTC 
GREY RAT SNAKES (ADULT) Elaphe o. spiloides CB 
RADIATED RAT SNAKES (ADULTS) Elaphe radiata WC 
RUSSIAN RAT SNAKES (GROWN ON) Elaphe schrenki CB 
TEXAS X BLACK RAT Elaphe sp. CB 
BRAZILIAN RAINBOW BOAS (BABIES) Epicrates c. cenchria CB 
COLUMBIAN RAINBOW (BABIES) Epicrates c. maurus CB 
KENYAN SAND BOAS(BABIES) Eryx c. loveridgei CB 
DESERT KING SNAKE (ADULT) Lampropeltis g. splendida CB 
CALI KING ADULT (IMPERFECT) Lampropeltis g.californiae CB 
CALI KING ADULT Lampropeltis g.californiae CB 
PUEBLAN MILK SNAKES(SUB-ADULT) Lampropeltis t. campbelli CB 
MEXICAN ROSY BOA Lichanura trivirgata trivirgata CB 
ALBINO BULL SNAKE (GROWN ON BABIES) Pituophis m sayi CB 
BULL SNAKES (ADULT) Pituophis m sayi CB 
BULL SNAKE (GROWN ON) Pituophis m sayi CB 
ROYAL PYTHONS(BABIES) *FEEDING* Python regius CF 
CHEQUERED SNAKE Xenochrophis piscator WC 

TORTOISES

LEAF TURTLE Cyclemmys dentata WC 
HERMANS TORTOISE (BABIES) Testudo hermani CB 
HORSEFIELD TORTOISES 3YRS Testudo horsefieldi CF


----------



## waruikazi (Aug 18, 2006)

That's just plain old rude MM! Just rub salt into the wound why don't you. You are truly blessed when it comes to selection of animals.


----------



## waruikazi (Aug 18, 2006)

WHat's the diff between captive bred and captive formed?


----------



## NCHERPS (Aug 18, 2006)

MM,
Are you in the Trade then?

Who are the big Importers out there now?
Peter from EcoRep still importing from Indonesia?

Neil


----------



## pythoness (Aug 18, 2006)

ohhhhh (insert homer simpson drool here) i want one of everything


----------



## alienpunk (Aug 18, 2006)

damn, ill take an Asian hissing scorpian and a SNow Corn thanks.......that is an awesome selection .....but hey i bet when the kids overseas see our amazing variety they think the same...imagine what they think of GTP's and our Jungles


----------



## Retic (Aug 18, 2006)

STOP IT............................Aaaaahhhhhhhhhh.


----------



## Magpie (Aug 18, 2006)

Captive bred means bred from animals that are held in captivity, Captive farmed means they take the parent animals from the wild and hold them in large, naturalistic pens until they breed. I'm no expert, but I believe they often just take gravid females from the wild.


----------



## Moreliaman (Aug 18, 2006)

Hi Neil, 
I don’t usually buy from peter &amp; co ! Although I would imagine he’s one of the larger importers &amp; some of the livestock i buy from wholesalers was originally imported by him,
I have heard they are trying to open up some big import farm in Indonesia !! Catching stuff from the wild &amp; throwing it in an enclosure until it dumps its offspring ! Then import it in bulk to UK &amp; anyone else that wants to buy ! 
I’ve also heard peter Blake is trying to invest in with him, but how much of it is true I don’t know (you know what rumours are like in this trade! :roll: ) personally I can't imagine Mr Blake having the financial back up required for such a large scale investment !
(Mr blake is the owner of the shop where adam ockwell (an employee) was recently tagged by a hannah ! I believe adam has lost one of his fingers ! that’s what happens when you’re complacent with vens I guess !)
I used to have a reptile shop here in the UK, and when dealing with certain suppliers you tend to make friendships with some &amp; they then become more than just a supplier (I’m sure its the same with you &amp; your suppliers) so I am still able to buy stuff trade &amp; frequently get sent lists, I don’t advertise, just sell to friends, friends of friends &amp; old customers tend to contact me when they want something. Lets face it, once you get involved with reptiles….you’re usually hooked for life !!

waruikazi - magpie has answered it really......CB is offspring from captive bred stock............CF is exactly how magpie suggests, the gravid females are re-released once they've laid


----------



## hugsta (Aug 18, 2006)

*Re: RE: This is whats available in the UK*



alienpunk said:


> damn, ill take an Asian hissing scorpian and a SNow Corn thanks.......that is an awesome selection .....but hey i bet when the kids overseas see our amazing variety they think the same...imagine what they think of GTP's and our Jungles



You can buy GTPs over there as cheap as.


----------



## Retic (Aug 18, 2006)

AlienPunk, they don't have to think like that because the benefit is they can get Jungles and of course GTP's for $500.


----------



## Moreliaman (Aug 18, 2006)

yep.....hatchling gtp's are about £200-£250 stirling ea, cheaper if you buy more ! ( i think its around $2.40 + £1.00)


----------



## Sdaji (Aug 19, 2006)

I know the grass is supposed to be greener on the other side, but I can't see one reptile on that list which I'd prefer over our natives. We live in the best country in the world, overall and when it comes to reptiles. I'm very greatful, but complain as much as you like


----------



## Retic (Aug 19, 2006)

I think you're being a bit precious, no-one has said anything about things being better than we have here or where the best country in the wold is, MM merely posted a list of very small number of the animals available overseas and of course they have most of what we have as well.


----------



## MrBredli (Aug 19, 2006)

I agree, nothing on that list tickles my fancy at all.


----------



## MDPython (Aug 19, 2006)

> I know the grass is supposed to be greener on the other side, but I can't see one reptile on that list which I'd prefer over our natives. We live in the best country in the world, overall and when it comes to reptiles. I'm very greatful, but complain as much as you like


hear hear! wel said Sdaji i agree  

Aussie Aussie Aussie!!! :mrgreen: 

Thanks for sharing though, interesting.


----------



## Retic (Aug 19, 2006)

There are 2 's' in Aussie. I thought you might have known that being an Aussie Aussie Aussie :lol:


----------



## Retic (Aug 19, 2006)

I must admit there are only probably 12 species on that particular list that I would have but I am able to see the beauty in any snake regardless of it's origins. :wink:


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Aug 19, 2006)

the land tortoises would be really nice ,


----------



## MDPython (Aug 19, 2006)

> I thought you might have known that being an Aussie Aussie Aussie


LOL Cheers boa hopeless at typin.  

Yeh no dout if there was a pic of them all i would be a little more leanient im sure!!!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Retic (Aug 19, 2006)

Jungle_Freak said:


> the land tortoises would be really nice ,


----------



## JungleRob (Aug 19, 2006)

MrBredli said:


> I agree, nothing on that list tickles my fancy at all.



...blah blah blah!!! PMSL!!!
:lol:


----------



## Hickson (Aug 22, 2006)

Sdaji said:


> I know the grass is supposed to be greener on the other side, but I can't see one reptile on that list which I'd prefer over our natives. We live in the best country in the world, overall and when it comes to reptiles. I'm very greatful, but complain as much as you like





MrBredli said:


> I agree, nothing on that list tickles my fancy at all.





MDPython said:


> hear hear! wel said Sdaji i agree



Each to his own I guess. IMO there are some choice species listed there, and if I had to move over there, even temnporarily, I'd take the opportunity to get what experience I could with as many different species as took my fancy.

Not saying they're better or worse than Aussie natives, just different.



Hix


----------



## Retic (Aug 22, 2006)

Hix, exactly my point, I'm not sure why some people can't or want accept that there might be some quite nice reptiles in the rest of the world, they don't have to be better or worse but as you say they are different and can be appreciated without feeling guilty.


----------



## pythoness (Aug 22, 2006)

awww i want a tortise,,,,,,,,,, no, 2,,,,,,,,no 3 ohhhh bugger, i could never decide, guess i'll just forget it and console myself with another MD


----------



## NCHERPS (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: RE: This is whats available in the UK*



Moreliaman said:


> Hi Neil,
> I don’t usually buy from peter &amp; co ! Although I would imagine he’s one of the larger importers &amp; some of the livestock i buy from wholesalers was originally imported by him,
> I have heard they are trying to open up some big import farm in Indonesia !! Catching stuff from the wild &amp; throwing it in an enclosure until it dumps its offspring ! Then import it in bulk to UK &amp; anyone else that wants to buy !
> I’ve also heard peter Blake is trying to invest in with him, but how much of it is true I don’t know (you know what rumours are like in this trade! :roll: ) personally I can't imagine Mr Blake having the financial back up required for such a large scale investment !
> ...



Hi MM,
Adam Ockwell was a lucky fella to of just lost a finger! LOL 
Since the ownership at Herpetofauna changed, it's not been the same from what I have been told, so it doesn't surprise me that a few of the big importers are thinking of setting up captive breeding farms(ie.catch gravid snakes and release later farms! LOL! It's been done that way for years anyway.)

So, when are you coming out here MM?Or have things changed?

Cheers Neil


----------



## Bigblackdog (Aug 22, 2006)

Certainly a great list &amp; some impressive animals, thanks for sharing this insight into the UK Herp scene.
Best they're not available here, funds are running low as it is!


----------



## dg (Aug 22, 2006)

The one thing they've got in the UK is a vast selection of reptiles to choose from - snakes from Europe, America, Asia etc etc. It's quite mind boggling. But I don't think anyone here should be too upset - Aussie snakes are sensational, and there'll be plenty of people over there just wishing they could get their hands on beautiful Australian snakes.


----------



## Retic (Aug 22, 2006)

The one thing I will say to that is that there are very few Aussie species they can't get over there. Maybe Rough Scaled Pythons but not many others but like I said it's not a competition.


----------

